# poor man`s drift boat



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat is sold..


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I floated the PM in my 12 Jon. Its a lake Jon though, little wider, little deeper, at the time had a 4 hp motor on it. Ive got a 8 hp on it now. Drug a wad of chain off the frt and really it worked pretty good. Ive still got it, I take it out trolling on Traverse bay (in less than white caps) but I`m gonna build a drift boat this year though.


----------

